# Devil site



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh the devil site, I think I spent my 3 month limit there in just just 3 days! oops! Well I had to fill my brand new humidor from www.cheaphumidors.com. I am very pleased with the humidor, it is supposed to have a flaw on it some where (got it discounted) but I cannot find one. I don't know if I should be thanking you guys or blaming you guys for the tips on those two sites (devil site and cheap humidors). 
Well it looks like I will be able to put together some pretty nasty bombs! You may see some of these on your mail box soon!

Christian


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

awsome haul christian


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice!!! When are ya buying a cooler :biggrin:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet. nice smokes there


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

The next step is a coolador...then, followed by a walk-in....plus, an increase in your credit card bills from the Devil site. You are programmed in, my dear fellow! Enjoy the journey!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Dude your crazy... and I like it...


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Looks like I need to check out this devil site?!?!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

threecrazychefs said:


> Looks like I need to check out this devil site?!?!


For the love of God dont do it man!!!

Unless you REALLY like buying cigars. :biggrin:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

For the love of God dont do it man!!!

Well Said Mike!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Some very nice pick ups, I love a nice desktop himidor


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

A whole bunch of awesome cigars!!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Great looking cigars:biggrin: I like cheaphumidors.com as well!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice stash.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

When ever you need an enabler, we'll be there for you.:biggrin:


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice selection....


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

thats an excellent haul there
you definitely have to watch yourself when you get within 100 yards of that site
it does things to your brain! (and wallet)


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Man thats a lot of Gurkhas! Nice haul!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

just say no:support:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

i have a box coming from them too.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I try to limit my looking at that site to every other month for that very reason.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> i have a box coming from them too.


matt congrats on 400 posts


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Definitely some nice bombing material there! But you are gonna outgrow that humi re-e-e-e-e-e-e-al fast.:biggrin:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice pick up!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

super sweet. my wife and i just "made up" from the spending spree i just got back from...lol


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Milton....Chuck here....great going! You won twice and that aint bad!
Best


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

nice.. Looks like you need a little help in that situation you have yourself in.. haha!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

jitzy said:


> matt congrats on 400 posts


in honor of the mighty four hundred i plan to threadjack jitsy! anybody have any opinions on our bipartisan race to the polls? who's down for hillary? who's an obama fan?

:lol:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

i think i can throw some weight around now! haha


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Great for you, bad for your credit card!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Was that you who was bidding against me on those Gurkha Legends...jerk....LOL! Nice catch.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that cheaphumidors is a decent site. I've been waiting to pull the trigger on a new humi myself. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

Resistance is futile. You have been assimilated.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

You were warned!!!


----------

